# Question about STOOL CONSISTENCY. Please help!!



## YouAreSpecial (Jun 30, 2003)

I have had IBS-C pain predominant for 10 years. I get occasional D, a few times a year. Usually I have motility problems, with no urge to go, and can only go every day if I specifically go in and sit there until I go.About 11 days ago I was so impacted, I ended up in the ER. (I posted about this HORRID experience on this board).It seems ever since this experience, I have had urges to go every morning now! ODD! I get a little pain before hand, and then i just go in to the potty and go right away.Here is my question: Since this started, the stool comes out very quickly, and it seems to be one solid stool and is formed, but seems very soft. Then when I flush, it breaks apart and almost disintegrates. IS THIS NORMAL? Is this considered diarrhea if the stools comes out normal but are so soft that they break apart when flushed??The only things I have done differently is added Orange Juice every morning, increased water intake, and tried to add more high fiber foods (nothing major).I am really confused on stool consistency and what is considered diarrhea and what is considered normal. I have never had a normal bowel routine, it is always changing, so could someone please help me!!Thanks


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Eventually most stools do fall apart when flushed so I think this is pretty normal.Adding the fiber and water could be enough to make the stool more like this. As long as it comes out mostly solid (even it is a few big chunks) I wouldn't be too concerned about it being diarrhea, but you sound like you are a bit on the soft side of "normal", but this is usually preferable over having to sit for a long time/and or strain (that increases hemaroids and issues like that, so usually better to be a bit too soft rather than a bit too hard In My Opinion)Don't know why you switched, but it is normal for the bowels to be at their most active when we get up in the morning, so maybe something got you back on track with that for the urge thing. Although the pain may indicate you are now being a bit over-responsive to that (but this is pretty normal in IBSers, and if it isn't causing problems it may not be anything to worry about).K.


----------



## Snitmom (Aug 15, 2002)

I have questions about stool consistency too, SVP The narrow long stools- what does that mean? They are soft, smell 'fresh'. I feel okay when this occurs, but feel 'unfinished'; I don't think constipation is an issue now. And then there are the hard stools with tiny white specks in them - what could those be? Its not nuts or sesame seeds, tho it looks like it[I don't eat those]. This seems to happen when I am constipated and then get going again.


----------

